# [Sonido] xine y mplayer con AC3 [Solucionado]

## Paulinuks

Hola,

El problema que tengo es que no soy capaz de hacer sonar los dvds con AC3 ni en xine ni en mplayer. Estos son mis pasos más o menos:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" USE="asf dts dvd v4l vcd a52  aac dxr3" emerge   xine-ui

```

El .xine/config :

```

# audio driver to use

# { auto  null  alsa  none  file }, default: 0

audio.driver:alsa

# use A/52 dynamic range compression

# bool, default: 0

#audio.a52.dynamic_range:0

# downmix audio to 2 channel surround stereo

# bool, default: 0

#audio.a52.surround_downmix:0

# A/52 volume

# [0..200], default: 100

#audio.a52.level:100

# device used for mono output

# string, default: default

#audio.device.alsa_default_device:default

# device used for stereo output

# string, default: plug:front:default

audio.device.alsa_front_device:default

# alsa mixer device

# string, default: PCM

audio.device.alsa_mixer_name:Master

# sound card can do mmap

# bool, default: 0

#audio.device.alsa_mmap_enable:0

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: iec958:AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

#audio.device.alsa_passthrough_device:iec958:AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

# device used for 4-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround40:0

#audio.device.alsa_surround40_device:plug:surround40:0

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround51:0

#audio.device.alsa_surround51_device:plug:surround51:0

# speaker arrangement

# { Mono 1.0  Stereo 2.0  Headphones 2.0  Stereo 2.1  Surround 3.0  Surround 4.0  Surround 4.1  Surround 5.0  Surround 5.1  Surround 6.0  Surround 6.1  Surround 7.1  Pass Through }, default: 1

audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Mono 1.0

# offset for digital passthrough

# numeric, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.passthrough_offset:0

# play audio even on slow/fast speeds

# bool, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.slow_fast_audio:0

# method to sync audio and video

# { metronom feedback  resample }, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.av_sync_method:metronom feedback

# always resample to this rate (0 to disable)

# numeric, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.force_rate:0

# enable resampling

# { auto  off  on }, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.resample_mode:auto

# startup audio volume

# [0..100], default: 50

#audio.volume.mixer_volume:50

# restore volume level at startup

# bool, default: 0

#audio.volume.remember_volume:0

```

La tarjeta de sonido es la SB Live! 24 con el alsa-driver -1.0.10 en un amd64. He hecho el test de los 6 canales

```

 speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6

```

y funciona bien.

En el .xine/config he probado muchas más combinaciones, pero no hay forma de que me funcione bien el sonido. ¿Me podría alguien pegar su config del xine para mirar. Por cierto, me pasa otro problema con el xine. Cuando intento cambiar la configuración de los altavoces y le doy a la barra de desplazamiento se cuelga. ¿Le pasa esto a alguien más?

----------

## alexlm78

Que te dice el mplayer, ya probaste esto:

```
$ mplayer dvd://1 -ao alsa1
```

para estar seguro

```
$ mplayer -ao help
```

y te da la lista de dispositivos de salida de audio

no recuerdo bien si es alsa1 o alsa1x, pero revisa.

Saluditos

----------

## Paulinuks

Pues la verdad es que se me olvidó poner lo que me daba el mplayer. De todas formas, me estoy centrando en el xine, porque para dvds de momento me gusta más. He puesto lo que me has dicho y este es el resultado:

```

paulinux@Micro ~ $ mplayer-bin -ao help

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled with runtime CPU detection - WARNING - this is not optimal!

To get best performance, recompile MPlayer with --disable-runtime-cpudetection.

Available audio output drivers:

        mpegpes DVB audio output

        oss     OSS/ioctl audio output

        alsa    ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

        esd     EsounD audio output

        sdl     SDLlib audio output

        null    Null audio output

        pcm     RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output

```

En cuanto al xine, ya había probado a ponerle el dispositivo surround51 y no sé cuantas cosas más, pero no hay forma. 

Hay una cosa que leí en la documentación de alsa http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that surround51 and surround40 are supposed to be analog, not for the digital AC3/DTS. They don't decode anything. They just support the multi-channel PCM.
> 
> 

 

... que no me deja claro el tema. En algunos sitios te dicen que uses como dispositivo surround51 para AC3 y sin embargo en alsa te dicen que no. Está claro que hay que hacer caso al de alsa, pero la verdad es que estoy confundido. Seguro que hay una explicación a esto. La verdad es que el sonido no es mi fuerte, pero...

----------

## pacho2

¿podrías poner el error que te da mplayer cuando intentas ver una película con AC3?

Saludos

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿podrías poner el error que te da mplayer cuando intentas ver una película con AC3?

 

Yo opino lo mismo, ayudaria mucho.

----------

## Paulinuks

Error no me da. O eso creo. Me suena por dos altavoces. De todas formas miro y si da alguno lo posteo

----------

## Stolz

Lo primero, nunca uses ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, o asume sus consecuencias  :Wink: . Si quieres instalar algun paquete enmascarado, te recomiendo usar el método descrito en el handbook. Usar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS en linea de comandos puede tener consecuencias no deseadas.

Los segundo ¿estamos hablando de salida analogica o digital? Es decir, ¿estas llevando la salida digital de tu tarjeta a un decodificador o los altavoces están conectados a las tomas analogicas de la tarjeta de sonido sin un decodificador  de por medio?

Si estas usando las salidas analogicas, esta es mi configuracion de Xine para sonido envolvente en mi Sound Blaster Live! 5.1. Funciona de perlas con el AC3.

Omito intencionadamente las parte que creo que no son necesarias:

```
# Método de control de mezclador de audio

gui.audio_mixer_method:Software

# Driver de audio

audio.driver:alsa

# Activar mmap de mi SB Live

audio.device.alsa_mmap_enable:1

# Dispositivo de 4.0 analógico

audio.device.alsa_surround40_device:plug:surround40:0

# Dispositivo de 5.1 analógico

audio.device.alsa_surround51_device:plug:surround51:0

# Sistema de altavoces (fíjate bien en esta opción que es muy importante)

audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Surround 5.1
```

Espero que te sirva  :Very Happy: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Paulinuks

Stolz, pues lo tengo conectado a la salida analógina. Está conectado a un sistema 5.1 de Creative. 

Ya he probado a poner tu config. Lo único que no había probado es la opción

```

gui.audio_mixer_method:Software 

```

Yo tenía 

```

gui.audio_mixer_method:Sound Card

```

Debe haber un pequeño problema con el 5.1 porque si le pongo

```

audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Surround 5.1

```

Me sale un error cuando empieza la película (no en los menús ni intros) diciendo que el sonido no está disponible. Que debe haber un programa utilizándolo. 

Sin embargo si pongo Stereo 2.1, por ejemplo, no sale ningún tipo de error y se reproduce el dvd. Me pasa lo mismo con mplayer. Si en Audio Driver Configuration/Device le pongo "plug:surround51" el mplayer se me queda colgao. Si le pongo hw=0.0 o driver default no se cuelga

----------

## pacho2

La salida de mplayer podría ayudar  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Paulinuks

Probé con un película con AC3. Os muestro la salida de gmplayer-bin:

```

paulinux@Micro ~ $ MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled with runtime CPU detection - WARNING - this is not optimal!

To get best performance, recompile MPlayer with --disable-runtime-cpudetection.

vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

85 audio & 196 video codecs

Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied

Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.

Setting up LIRC support...

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: No such file or directory

Failed to open LIRC support.

You will not be able to use your remote control.

[color=orange]Playing /mnt/datos/amule/Incoming/Las_Cronicas_de_Narnia_Spanish_(XviD_AC35ch).avi.[/color] Bueno, a esto no le hagáis caso. Es una peli japonesa de animación... Los muleros que son muy graciosos...

AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [XVID]  704x384  12bpp  23.976 fps  1438.9 kbps (175.6 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)

==========================================================================

Trying to force audio codec driver family liba52...

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz,[color=orange] 2 ch [/color], s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm:liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/[color=orange]2ch[/color]/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 48000Hz/[color=orange]2ch[/color]/floatle

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, [color=orange]using: plug:surround51[/color]

alsa: 48000 Hz/[color=orange]2 channels[/color]/8 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Float 32 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz [color=orange]2ch [/color] floatle (4 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/[color=orange]2ch[/color]/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/floatle...

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 704 x 384 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.83:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 704x384 => 704x384 Planar YV12

alsa-space: xrun of at least 125.853 msecs. resetting stream2.7% 78 0 49%

A: 229.1 V: 229.1 A-V:  0.088 ct:  0.004 5493/5493  4%  5%  2.7% 78 0 49%

```

El tema es que lo reproduce con dos canales solo. La salida es similar para un dvd:

```

Playing dvd://1.

Reading disc structure, please wait...

There are 5 titles on this DVD.

There are 12 chapters in this DVD title.

There are 1 angles in this DVD title.

DVD successfully opened.

MPEG-PS file format detected.

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 3)  25.000 fps  8500.0 kbps (1062.5 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Trying to force audio codec driver family liba52...

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  256.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 256.0 kbit/16.67% (ratio: 32000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm:liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 48000Hz/2ch/floatle

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: plug:surround51

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/8 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Float 32 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/floatle...

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 1024x576 Planar YV12

```

Sigue poniendo lo de 2ch.

----------

## Stolz

El AC3 no implica que sea obligatoriamente 5.1. Existe AC3 en 2.0, en 2.1 e incluso en 3.0 (por ejemplo mis DVDs de CSI son 3.0). ¿Estas seguro de que la película que intentas reproducir es AC3 5.1? Es que si el reproductor te dice que la película no tiene disponible el 5.1 es muy probable que tenga razón  :Wink: 

Lo de gui.audio_mixer_method:Software realmente no es necesario. Te lo puse porque es muy útil. Sin esa opción, cuando bajes o subas el volumen en películas multicanal, solo afectara a los altavoces delanteros. Poniéndola afecta a todos los altavoces a la vez.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Paulinuks

Ah, es verdad. Es lo mismo que en el xmms. Hombre, en la caja pone Dolby Digital y luego pone 5.1. De todas formas, voy a ir ahora a por un dvd al videoclub para probar.

----------

## Paulinuks

Acabo de probar el DVD: El secreto de los hermanos Grim y na. Sigue poniendo lo mismo

----------

## pacho2

Con xine prueba a descomentar las siguientes líneas de tu fichero de configuración:

```

# downmix audio to 2 channel surround stereo

# bool, default: 0

audio.a52.surround_downmix:0  <--- DESCOMENTA

....

# alsa mixer device

# string, default: PCM

audio.device.alsa_mixer_name:Master (aquí yo probaría a usar PCM, pero bueno  )

....

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround51:0

audio.device.alsa_surround51_device:plug:surround51:0 <- Si con el anterior descomentado no funciona, prueba a comentar otra vez el anterior y descomentar éste

# speaker arrangement

# { Mono 1.0  Stereo 2.0  Headphones 2.0  Stereo 2.1  Surround 3.0  Surround 4.0  Surround 4.1  Surround 5.0  #Surround 5.1  Surround 6.0  Surround 6.1  Surround 7.1  Pass Through }, default: 1

audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Mono 1.0 <- ¿aquí no tendrías que poner Sorround 5.1?

...

```

Si quieres pon el fichero de configuración de mplayer...

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Paulinuks

Pacho2, en

```

audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Mono 1.0

```

Esto ya lo habia cambiado. Es que me confundí al pegar el config del primer post. Os pego la configuración actual

```

# audio driver to use

# { auto  null  alsa  none  file }, default: 0

audio.driver:alsa

# use A/52 dynamic range compression

# bool, default: 0

#audio.a52.dynamic_range:0

# downmix audio to 2 channel surround stereo

# bool, default: 0

audio.a52.surround_downmix:0

# A/52 volume

# [0..200], default: 100

#audio.a52.level:100

# device used for mono output

# string, default: default

#audio.device.alsa_default_device:default

# device used for stereo output

# string, default: plug:front:default

audio.device.alsa_front_device:default

# alsa mixer device

# string, default: PCM

audio.device.alsa_mixer_name:PCM

# sound card can do mmap

# bool, default: 0

audio.device.alsa_mmap_enable:1

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: iec958:AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

#audio.device.alsa_passthrough_device:iec958:AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

# device used for 4-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround40:0

audio.device.alsa_surround40_device:plug:surround40:0

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround51:0

audio.device.alsa_surround51_device:plug:surround51:0

# speaker arrangement

# { Mono 1.0  Stereo 2.0  Headphones 2.0  Stereo 2.1  Surround 3.0  Surround 4.0  Surround 4.1  Surround 5.0  Surround 5.1  Surround 6.0  Surround 6.1  Surround 7.1  Pass Through }, default: 1

audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Surround 5.1

# offset for digital passthrough

# numeric, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.passthrough_offset:0

# play audio even on slow/fast speeds

# bool, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.slow_fast_audio:0

# method to sync audio and video

# { metronom feedback  resample }, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.av_sync_method:metronom feedback

# always resample to this rate (0 to disable)

# numeric, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.force_rate:0

# enable resampling

# { auto  off  on }, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.resample_mode:auto

# startup audio volume

# [0..100], default: 50

#audio.volume.mixer_volume:50

# restore volume level at startup

# bool, default: 0

#audio.volume.remember_volume:0

```

Esta configuración no me funciona. Cuando reproduzco el dvd, me da error de sonido no disponible. El sonido está siendo utilizado por otro programa... Ya comprobé el que solo estuviese el xine usando el sonido. El error lo da cuando reproduce en 5.1. Es decir, con las intros y demás que no están en 5.1 las reproduce normal.

Si creo que con la configuración que tengo tendria que funcionar perfectamente, pero no sé.

----------

## pacho2

Prueba a usar totem en lugar de xine. Realmente totem está hecho sobre xine, pero es posible que de un error diferente que, quizás, pueda ser de utilidad.

La configuración de totem (idéntica a la de xine) la puedes cambiar en $HOME/.gnome2/totem_config

Saludos

----------

## Paulinuks

Os pongo la salida del xine al reproducir un dvd:

```

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.4.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

Built with xine library 1.1.1 (1.1.1)

Found xine library version: 1.1.1 (1.1.1).

   Plateform informations:

   ----------------------

        system name     : Linux

        node name       : Micro

        release         : 2.6.14-gentoo-r2

        version         : #14 PREEMPT Tue Dec 20 10:41:02 GMT 2005

        machine         : x86_64

   CPU Informations:

   ----------------

        processor       : 0

        vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

        cpu family      : 15

        model           : 47

        model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

        stepping        : 0

        cpu MHz         : 1809.302

        cache size      : 512 KB

        fpu             : yes

        fpu_exception   : yes

        cpuid level     : 1

        wp              : yes

        flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

        bogomips        : 3620.99

        TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

        clflush size    : 64

        cache_alignment : 64

        address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

        power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

   -------

   Display Name:          :0.0,

   XServer Vendor:        Gentoo (The X.Org Foundation 6.8.2, revision r6-0.1.13),

   Protocol Version:      11, Revision: 0,

   Available Screen(s):   1,

   Default screen number: 0,

   Using screen:          0,

   Depth:                 24,

   XShmQueryVersion:      1.1,

-[ xiTK version 0.10.7 [XFT] ]-[ WM type: (EWMH) KWIN {KWin} ]-

Display is not using Xinerama.

load_plugins: skipping unreadable plugin directory /home/paulinux/.xine/plugins.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_goom.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_switch.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_mosaico.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/post/xineplug_post_tvtime.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_qt.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_gnome_vfs.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_a52.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_bitplane.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_ao_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_mpeg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_dxr3.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_dxr3.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_matroska.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_dts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_asf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_real_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_avi.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_sputext.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_real.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_fli.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_flv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_dvb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_dvd.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_spucmml.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_dxr3_video.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_iff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_mad.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_mpc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_nsf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_rtsp.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_dvaudio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_mng.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_stdin_fifo.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_rgb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_ogg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_ogg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_nsv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_spucc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_mms.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_spudvb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_net.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_spu.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_gsm610.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_pva.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_file.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_pnm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_v4l.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_v4l.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_faad.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_pvr.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_rtp.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_smb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_yuv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_mpeg2.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_lpcm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_sputext.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcdo.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_real.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_dxr3_spu.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_slave.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_rawdv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_ao_out_file.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_http.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_vo_out_sdl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_cdda.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_vorbis.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.so found

main: probing <dxr3> video output plugin

video_out_dxr3: Failed to open control device /dev/em8300-0 (No such file or directory)

main: probing <aadxr3> video output plugin

main: probing <xv> video output plugin

video_out_xv: using Xv port 115 from adaptor ATI Radeon Video Overlay for hardware colorspace conversion and scaling.

video_out_xv: this adaptor supports the yuy2 format.

video_out_xv: this adaptor supports the yv12 format.

audio_alsa_out : supported modes are 8bit 16bit 24bit 32bit mono stereo (4-channel not enabled in xine config) (4.1-channel not enabled in xine config) (5-channel not enabled in xine config) 5.1-channel (a/52 and DTS pass-through not enabled in xine config)

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

video_out_xv: VO_PROP_ASPECT_RATIO(0)

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

gui_xine_open_and_play():

        mrl: 'file:/usr/share/xine/skins/xine-ui_logo.mpv',

        sub 'NONE',

        start_pos 0, start_time 0, av_offset 0, spu_offset 0.

xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

ebml: invalid EBML ID size (0x0) at position 1

ebml: invalid master element

xine: found demuxer plugin: Elementary MPEG stream demux plugin

av_offset=0 pts

spu_offset=0 pts

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

video_out: throwing away image with pts 41973 because it's too old (diff : 8256).

video_out: throwing away image with pts 44973 because it's too old (diff : 5256).

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

gui_xine_open_and_play():

        mrl: 'dvd:/',

        sub 'NONE',

        start_pos 0, start_time 0, av_offset 0, spu_offset 0.

xine: found input plugin  : DVD Navigator

libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 1.1.1 from http://xine.sf.net

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to use device /mnt/datos/ISOS/El_Secreto_de_los_hermanos_Grimm.img mounted on /mnt/iso for CSS authentication

libdvdcss debug: opening target `/mnt/datos/ISOS/El_Secreto_de_los_hermanos_Grimm.img'

libdvdcss debug: using libc for access

libdvdcss debug: using CSS key cache dir: /home/paulinux/.dvdcss//SECRETOHERMANOSGRIMMVA_SCN-2005102720345400-2000000000/

libdvdcss debug: cannot open /dev/rdvd (No such file or directory)

libdvdcss error: failed to open raw device, but continuing

libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device.

libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/paulinux/.dvdnav/.map'

libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fd0000. Regions: 2

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys

libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000145

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache 00:00:00:00:00

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000052e7

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache cd:7a:c8:2a:3f

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00011e31

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache cd:7a:c8:2a:3f

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x003637be

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c4:fe:a5:5f:c0

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x003637c3

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c4:fe:a5:5f:c0

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_0.VOB at 0x003670dd

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache cf:3d:82:43:02

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x003670e2

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache cf:3d:82:43:02

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_0.VOB at 0x003697b8

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c2:54:0b:e4:01

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB at 0x003697bd

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c2:54:0b:e4:01

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB at 0x0036be12

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache ca:8a:07:60:04

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB at 0x0036fb76

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache ca:8a:07:60:04

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_0.VOB at 0x003796f7

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c2:75:1a:bd:89

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB at 0x0037d0a9

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c2:75:1a:bd:89

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_0.VOB at 0x003af05d

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c2:ec:d2:21:d7

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB at 0x003af062

libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache c2:ec:d2:21:d7

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Found 7 VTS's

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

info_helper: can't find out current locale character set

xine: found demuxer plugin: DVD/VOB demux plugin

av_offset=0 pts

spu_offset=0 pts

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 02000000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 04000000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 01060000

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 02000000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 04000000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 01060000

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

audio_alsa_out: snd_pcm_open() of plug:surround51:0 failed: Device or resource busy

audio_alsa_out: >>> check if another program already uses PCM <<<

osd: can't find out current locale character set

gui_xine_open_and_play():

        mrl: 'file:/usr/share/xine/skins/xine-ui_logo.mpv',

        sub 'NONE',

        start_pos 0, start_time 0, av_offset 0, spu_offset 0.

xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

ebml: invalid EBML ID size (0x0) at position 1

ebml: invalid master element

xine: found demuxer plugin: Elementary MPEG stream demux plugin

av_offset=0 pts

spu_offset=0 pts

osd: can't find out current locale character set

---------------------- (ERROR) ----------------------

The audio device is unavailable. Please verify if another program already use it.

------------------ (END OF ERROR) -------------------

---------------------- (ERROR) ----------------------

The audio device is unavailable. Please verify if another program already use it.

------------------ (END OF ERROR) -------------------

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

osd: can't find out current locale character set

```

----------

## Paulinuks

Problema resuelto. He vuelto a mi SB Live! 5.1 y ya funciona todo correctamente. Gracias por la ayudaa todos

----------

## alexlm78

Seria bueno que editaras el asunto del primer hilo y le agreges que ya esta solucionado. para futuras referencia.

[TEMA] Descripcion (estado)

Saluditos

----------

## Paulinuks

Es que realmente no está solucionado. Simplemente cambié la tarjeta SB Live! 24 por la SB Live! 5.1. No sé si me explico. El problema en cuestión no está solucionado. De todas formas, edito el tema y le pongo solucionado.

----------

